# برنامج جميل جداااااا لحساب اى مساحة وحساب الوزن



## م/يوسف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى اقدم لكم هذا البرنامج المفيد للغاية لحساب المساحات والاوزان للصاج والزوايا والكمر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/40347_1228052098.zip
شكراااااااااااا 
لعل البرنامج يعجبكم وتستفيدوا منه ولكم خالص تحياتى:16:


----------



## سدير عدنان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج اكثر من رائع وشكرا


----------



## اراس الكردي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج رائع جدا
الف شكر


----------



## مهندس قناوى (2 يناير 2009)

شكراااااا على هذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## NAK (2 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً لكن للتصحيح هذا البرنامج لحساب حجوم و أوزان بعض الاشكال الهندسية وفقاً لنوع المعدن المستخدم


----------



## مصطفى ريان (2 يناير 2009)

برنامج ممتاز جدا
http://www.carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## الدكة (2 يناير 2009)

رائع جداً

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_sobhy (4 يناير 2009)

رائع وشكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## fmharfoush (4 يناير 2009)

شكراااااا على هذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## زاد أحمد (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج AD Geometrical calculator مفيد جدا


----------



## mazenz (11 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mazenz (11 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اياد الكوز (11 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (12 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي يوسف


----------



## fathyezzat (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## علي عدنان احمد (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا على اللنك الي داخل البرنامج


----------



## نجاح احمد (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر محمد أحمد (1 فبراير 2009)

حماكم الله من كل شر شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود كفرعيني (1 فبراير 2009)

برنامج رائع مشكورررررر


----------



## مهندس قناوى (11 فبراير 2009)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (11 فبراير 2009)

برنامج ممتاز جدا مشكور


----------



## المتكامل (11 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه ومشكور على جهودك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م زياد حسن (12 فبراير 2009)

الاخ م يوسف 
شكرا لك ولكن الملف غير صالح حبذا لو تكرمت و رفعته مرة ثابية وشكرا


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمودذكى (13 فبراير 2009)

*رائع جداً

وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م/يوسف (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود الجميلة واتمنى التقدم للمنتدى 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زيد جبار (28 مارس 2009)

Thank you very much my brother


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (6 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك علي هذه البرنامج الجامد تقيم 10/10


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## A.MEGUD (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس يوسف


----------



## A.MEGUD (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك لله كل خير عن هذا البرنامج الرائع
ولكن هناك برنامج اخر اسمه ,هو لحساب افراد الصاج مثلا المربع على مدور والمساليب وكذا فلو عندك نسخة اصليه ياريت ترسلها ولك الاجر والثواب:55late 'n' Sheet Pro


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/يوسف (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااا*



محمد صديق زايد قال:


> جزاك لله كل خير عن هذا البرنامج الرائع
> ولكن هناك برنامج اخر اسمه ,هو لحساب افراد الصاج مثلا المربع على مدور والمساليب وكذا فلو عندك نسخة اصليه ياريت ترسلها ولك الاجر والثواب:55late 'n' sheet pro


شكرا اخى محمد بس للاسف لا املك هذا البرنامج 
وانا فعلا اريد هذا البرنامج فلعل احد من الاخوة يمدنا بهذا البرنامج


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراااااا على هذا البرنامج الجيد*​


----------



## وائل عبده (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رائع جداً

وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mmss.it (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جــــــزاك الله خـــــــير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررا على البرنامج


----------



## رضا احمد يوسف (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير علي هذا البرنامج الرائع وندعو المولي عز وجل ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اياد العاني (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على البرنامج الممتع والمفيد


----------



## م شريفة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج سوبر رائع
الف شكر


----------



## hhhkhalil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## عمراياد (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله بك


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## سمير شربك (19 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
برنامج مفيد


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (12 يناير 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابورشاد (12 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## قودر (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (25 يوليو 2010)

برنامج اكثر من رائع وقمت بتجربته واعجبني جدا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (25 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر:75:


----------



## okab73 (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا
البرنامج حلو ومفيد 
واحلى تقييم تستحق


----------



## مؤيد الاسلام (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_20 (29 يوليو 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي على هذا البرنماج العجيب :75::75::75::75::20::20::20::20:
جزاك الله خيرا وووووووووووووووووالسلام


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 يوليو 2010)

شكراً على البرنامج..


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## fokary (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
البرنامج اكثر اكثر من رائع


----------



## eng.zahid (30 يوليو 2010)

حقا برناامج رهيييب ..... جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahwazy (31 يوليو 2010)

شکرا جزیلا


----------



## abosaad (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م. بشار علي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## سامر عكنون (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر للمجهود المبذول


----------



## hanisami (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا على هذا البرنامج الجيد*​


----------



## نانسي 75 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء على هذا البرنامج


----------



## فيصولي (8 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووور اخي برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## samour19 (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا" على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## حسين على عيد (13 مايو 2011)

تسلم الله ينور


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (24 مارس 2013)

برنامج رائع جداً جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## the_engineer1 (30 مارس 2013)

يعطيك العافية .......^_^


----------



## حسين الوافي (30 مارس 2013)

شكراً على البرنامج


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## AHMED.FA (31 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه
اكثر من رائع


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (27 أبريل 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## abdulhadias (8 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العوذلي1 (9 فبراير 2014)

مشكور بالغاليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## yousefegyp (10 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يباركلك


----------

